# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditlindjen Bombona, ylli i forumit.

## Milkway

Desha tja uroj yllit dhe njeherit personit me te mire . 

I deshiroj fat dhe suksese ne jete dhe ja uroj qe ti gezon edhe 100 vite te tjera 

Ta festoj me gjithe te dashurit per shum mot 

URIME BOMBONAA PER SHUM MOT

----------


## ILMGAP

Urime i befsh 100 u befsh plake me mustaqe, pa syze dhe me jelek. lol

Ti xhamia ke fillu mi njeh vitet apo ende se nuk kam pare ndonje tem duke te uruar ty.

----------


## embelsiraa

Urime ditelindja edhe 90 tjera ...urime

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Gezuar
edhe 100 tjera .*

----------


## Enii

Gezuar Bambone dhe 100  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

*Bombona urime ditlindja
te deshiroj qdo te mir ne jetë , shendet , lumturi  si dhe suksese te reja....
i festofsh edhe 100 tjera
GEZUAR
*

----------


## J@mes

Gezuar ditelindjen Bombona!
Suksese kudo.

----------


## mia@

U befsh 100 vjec! Suksese ne shkolle e kudo! :buzeqeshje: 
P.s Nje keshille per hapesit e temave te urimeve. Mire eshte te vihet nickname ne titullin e temes, pervec  figurave letrare.

----------


## MijnWonder

*Bombona : Te uroj nga zemra gezuar ditelindjen dhe vetem Lumturi e Fat ne cdo hap te jetes!*

----------


## Apollyon

Urime bumbume, u rritsh.

Te uroj dhe 100 vite te lumtura.

----------


## daniel00

Bombona u lumturofsh ne jete te gjate !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bili99

Gezuar   Ditelindjen   Bombona!  Shendet  ,fat   dhe   lumturi ,i pac   Ditelindjet    te  embla  si   emri   !
Urime...Shume  Urime..........Edhe   100  festofsh!

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## saura

gezuar dhe 100 te tjera .

----------


## riza2008

*Bombona ! Gëzuar ditlindjen dhe 100 të tjera. Fat dhe mbarësi në jetë.*

----------


## elsaa

Bombona urime ditelindjen . 

U befsh edhe 100 vjec .

----------


## e panjohura

*Bombona!Urime,dhe sa me pak bombone me mire per shendetin!* :Dhuratat:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_E gzofsh moj burrnes!

Rrofsh e qofsh sa te dush vet...

P/s : Nuk me the,ca vit prodhimi je ?_

----------


## martini1984

Lepurush qendro sic je,
me gaz edhe hare.
Pa folur bla,bla bla
me shpirt nga SystemA.

U befsh 10000000000000000000000000000000000vjec,dhe cdo gje te mrekullueshme te kesaj bote te uroj :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Çaushi

*Urime Ditelindja Bombona !
Festofsh e lumtur ne mes te atyre qe i do dhe te duan!
GEZUAR...!

Respekte*

----------


## firaku

Bombona Urime Ditlindjen.


Edhe 100 si te dush ti.

----------

